# Veteran Bicycle Co.



## David Lewis (Mar 23, 2016)

Here are some shots of Veteran Bicycle Co. World HQ. Enjoy!


----------



## TommyD (Mar 23, 2016)

Very cool. How about a little more on what you do there?


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Aug 29, 2016)

Very nice space.  What kind of bikes do you build?


----------



## TommyD (Sep 1, 2016)

I have been lookng for a place lke this for part time work, I'd even work for free for a whie just to get knowledge of how to buld/ fabricate something different. I hope your shop is dong well.


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 1, 2016)

From his facebook page it looks like he builds bicycles and accessories.


----------

